# Field Issue two page photo spread reminder!



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

At our last club meeting all the field dogs with some title had their picture taken together. Was this for your issue? WRGRC


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about "Friends Near and Far"


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I like 7 the best 

7. call name, last name of owner, and location (Fido Smith, Chicago, IL)


Suggestions for the title:

Goldens across the country (or globe if applicable)
Cyber Golden Retriever Training Group
Golden Retrievers going the distance
Retrieving cross country
etc


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, but maybe they were doing that for the field issue as well? It's the Nov/Dec. issue.



Ian'sgran said:


> At our last club meeting all the field dogs with some title had their picture taken together. Was this for your issue? WRGRC


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like that a lot!!
For now, I'm just collecting suggestions, and then I'll put a poll up both for the photo titles as well as for the ad title.
This is fun!




DNL2448 said:


> How about "Friends Near and Far"


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Can we do registered name, call name, owners first initial and last name and location? Or is that too much?

Ex.
"Jack (Scotts 24k Jack Jackitty Jack), M. Jorden, San Diego, CA."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll defer to Anney, but I think that's going to be too much with the size of the photos. If you look at the GRNews, and then picture a photo taking up about 1/10th of the page, it will give you an idea of the photo size.
Glad to add it to the poll, though, if Anney says it will fit.



goldenjackpuppy said:


> Can we do registered name, call name, owners first initial and last name and location? Or is that too much?
> 
> Ex.
> "Jack (Scotts 24k Jack Jackitty Jack), M. Jorden, San Diego, CA."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

maybe another choice should be, "owner's choice", where everyone can put something different??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there going to be a contact address for those who read it that want to know more about our cyber group? I'd volunteer to field the contacts.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'll defer to Anney, but I think that's going to be too much with the size of the photos. If you look at the GRNews, and then picture a photo taking up about 1/10th of the page, it will give you an idea of the photo size.
> Glad to add it to the poll, though, if Anney says it will fit.


That's true. So maybe just "Jack Jorden, San Diego, CA"


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think registered name is too long. I think it would be great to get locations in there, since part of the fun is that we are spread all over the country.

My votes would be:
Call Name, Owner Last Name, Location ex. Mira Hecock, San Diego, CA

I was thinking call name and titles, but with some of our pups that gets pretty long ex. MACH Mira RN NF WC ADHF VC CCA, Hecock, San Diego, CA
I think that is WAY too long!

Call Name, Owner Last Name, Location would give people enough information that they could find the dog if they really really wanted too...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Retrieving cross country


I like this one!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

How about Retrieving Across North America

--My dogs are picking up birds in Canada too! And so have Anney's!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

sterregold said:


> How about Retrieving Across North America
> 
> --My dogs are picking up birds in Canada too! And so have Anney's!


 
Love it!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like this one!



sterregold said:


> How about Retrieving Across North America
> 
> --My dogs are picking up birds in Canada too! And so have Anney's!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I like call name and owners last name and location. I still think it will get plenty long.


----------

